# April?  First week? Florida west coast? Key West?



## ibe555666 (Mar 2, 2018)

Please advise what you may have?

Thanks


----------



## Mlev (Mar 2, 2018)

Can you call me 248-390-4859?


----------



## chapjim (Mar 2, 2018)

Mlev said:


> Can you call me 248-390-4859?



Make sure you get paid in full up front.


----------



## connect1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Have 2 bedroom Beachfront - Ormond Beach Florida check in April 1 check out April 8


----------



## bogof1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Why do you say that chapjim ?


----------



## ibe555666 (Mar 6, 2018)

cant check in til 3rd........


----------



## K.vbee (Mar 9, 2018)

Cocoa Beach , FL. April 8 for a week.


----------



## ibe555666 (Mar 10, 2018)

where at???


----------



## K.vbee (Mar 10, 2018)

Cocoa Beach was sold last night.
Still have Orlando and Caribbeans.
Check in - April 8.
Would it work for you?


----------



## ibe555666 (Mar 13, 2018)

Could use from 3 to 8 april


----------



## cj1949 (Mar 21, 2018)

ibe555666 said:


> Please advise what you may have?
> 
> Thanks


Still need this? Please advise   thank you   text 2692526984   or cindyjones649@gmail.com


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 22, 2018)

ibe555666 said:


> Please advise what you may have?
> 
> Thanks


What date are you looking for? For how many people?


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 23, 2018)

ibe555666 said:


> Please advise what you may have?
> 
> Thanks


I can do April 7 Treasure Shoes Beach Club Treasure Island
1 bedroom sleep 4 ( 2 adults 2 kids
Rate is $850


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 23, 2018)

ibe555666 said:


> Please advise what you may have?
> 
> Thanks


April 7 Panhandle @ Colony Club Resort 2 bed/6 $825


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 23, 2018)

cindy27 said:


> April 7 Panhandle @ Colony Club Resort 2 bed/6 $825


 please get back to me @ cindyjones649@gmail.com


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 23, 2018)

ibe555666 said:


> Please advise what you may have?
> 
> Thanks


April 6 cocoa beach 1 bed or 2


----------

